# Pregnancy test at night vs morning



## kikibaby

My af should have arrived either today, tomorrow, or tuesday (probably tomorrow). I bought a test which is suppose to be used day of expected period or after. However, i caved in and used it tonight. which is first of all, night time, and second of all, possibly a day early.

Either way, how big of a difference is it to take it in the morning? Could it have showed bfp this morning and bfn tonight? Or is it most likely that im not pg?


----------



## gigglebox

Reasons your test could have been negative:

If you didn't hold your urine for a few hours
If you drank a lot of fluid throughout the day
If your egg implanted late (takes on average 6 days to implant, and up to 5 more to be detected in urine) and you simply tested too early
You aren't pregnant

Tests are best taking in the morning because it gives time for the pregnancy hormone to build up in your urine and not be as diluted as it probably would be a night. If you still think you're pregnant, try another test in the morning; your negative test doesn't mean much.

Good luck :)


----------



## WinterSong4

You can test any time of the day, however, the reason it is suggested to use FMU is because your urine is generally more concentrated. Reason being, as you sleep you are less likely to use the restroom as often as you would during the day. Cut back on water as this will futher dilute the urine.

Test in the morning with 7 hour hold for best results!! If your hCG is high, it will show no matter what time of the day, but if the hCG is low, it wont show unless it is held in and not diluted.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## LittleOnes

Of those two things, I'd say testing a day early affects the accuracy greatest. However the issue with doing it in the morning is that overnight you havent been drinking as much fluids as you would during the day, and you havent peed as frequently, so it will be more concentrated with hcg. 

My advice is to wait a couple days to give any hcg the chance to build up, then test again using morning urine. Good luck!


----------

